# A Day at the Groomers..



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Sonic and Aries went to the groomers this week to get haircuts. I told them I just wanted him trimmed/evened up and I wanted her cut a little shorter since she's still blowing coat and I'm having a hard time keeping up with the mats every day.. 

Well he came back super handsome, as always, while she came back looking like half the dog I sent in!! I guess I should have specified when I said shorter, because they cut her a little too short.. She's still my sweet little princess and I know hair grows back, but from now on I will have to be more specific when I drop them both off. 

Here are a couple pictures...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She looks so cute and tiny like a little ballerina. She really is a princess. And Sonic does look handsome. I know mine would turn out just like that because Zoey has a stockier body. Very nice and so much easier.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cuties! At least you will have a break from fighting mats!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Your dogs are absolutely adorable. Even bald they would be adorable. Really - those faces. You could die!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love it when the ears are made to look like little hair-dos. Adorable.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Too cute for words !


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh. My! They couldn't be any cuter! Your groomer does such an awesome job, although she/he does have two terrific subjects to work with. While Aries is a bit short, if she is going through matting, this will be so much easier on the both of you, and the groomer did a great job - she doesn't look all hacked up or bad at all. If I knew a groomer where mine would come out looking so good, I would sure be tempted to get mine cut down. Just darling!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree that they both are adorable, but Aires is a little short. However, you won't be struggling with mats and it will grow back. Boy, she looks so tiny and dainty!


----------



## ldyj (Jan 5, 2013)

So cute! I know the consequences of not being specific about the length of hair, but she looks darling. . . 
J


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

The first time I took Beau to the groomer, the initial questionnaire asked if I wanted his head to be "square or round." I didn't have a clue what she was asking and just answered "square." If you look at Aries' ears, that's how Beau's ears looked when she was done! Since I prefer the way Sonic's ears look -- I now say, "round" or "Don't touch his ears!" Just saying, we've all had that, "I should have been clearer" moment with a groomer! They BOTH are as cute as can be -- and Aries will look even better in a month or so!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

they look so dang cute!! Both have such sweet faces!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am beginning to grown fond of Aries' cut now that I've brushed her a few times and haven't have to fight the mats.. But will definitely let her grow out as she stops blowing coat. It always surprises me how they get cut at the same place but can come back with such different haircuts around their faces. I, too, am more of a fan of the 'round' ear versus the 'square'.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I always ask them to leave the tail and ears alone. Some listen and some don't. I have a groomer now who keeps a file and writes everything down. I request the owner and sometimes have to wait a while longer but Lily gets the cut I like. We were at Disney World on Monday and I had her groomed at the doggie day care there. It is the best cut she has ever had. To bad it 2 and a half hours from here and a 3 hour plane ride from my home in NJ


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I think they both look great!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

They both look great! Too cute!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

You can always ask for the same person. Then you are a "request" client and that groomer will be sure to take care of you! Also, us groomers are like artists. No two groomers groom exactly alike.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

They look adorable! I just had Oscar cut like Aries because of the mats... I requested 1" on the body, and a round face, long ears, and trim the tail. 1' is shorter than I expected, but he still gets mats even at that short a length! Plus, he looks so cute (just like Aries)! Now that it has been a few weeks, it looks even better.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Your dogs are wonderful. Hope it's okay that I printed out Sonic's after grooming photo for my groomer to see how we'd like Lucky to come out. She leans to the short bob that Aries is sporting (actually exactly what happened to Lucky last time) but Sonic's makes clear what a great puppy cut looks like (and on a great looking pup) THAANK YOU for sharing these.p.s. Aries still is adorable and it grows for sure. Lucky's last one had no beard left and folks thought he was a terrier or a miniature schnauzer. Pretty funny.


----------

